# Rebuilder's license



## earl

From what I can find ,a rebuilder's license is required to get a salvage title changed to a rebuilt title. Does any one know the requirements or where to find them. I have had no luck with the DMV or the county licensing .


----------



## GoldDot40

My advice would be to find a body shop that is certified to do 'safety inspections' on cars that have been totaled and repaired. Cars that have been totaled are supposed to be inspected and written off as safe to operate before it can be legally driven on public roads. You could probably call ANY body shop to get pointed in a better direction. 

Look for a body shop that advertises frame repair.


----------



## earl

Bassquatch said:


> My advice would be to find a body shop that is certified to do 'safety inspections' on cars that have been totaled and repaired. Cars that have been totaled are supposed to be inspected and written off as safe to operate before it can be legally driven on public roads. You could probably call ANY body shop to get pointed in a better direction.
> 
> Look for a body shop that advertises frame repair.





There is only one place in Ga. that can do the inspection and give you a rebuilt title. A body shop does sound like a good place to start . Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser

earl...there are certain shops that are licensed in the state.  After being repaired at a licensed shop, you have to take it to get inspected.

all the information is located on the georgia dmv website.  I checked into it at one time...closest place for me was a shop up in athens.  Good luck and make sure you get it checked out before you buy.  I've seen cars that look good on the top, but don't drive straight.


----------



## GoldDot40

rjcruiser said:


> earl...there are certain shops that are licensed in the state.  After being repaired at a licensed shop, you have to take it to get inspected.
> 
> all the information is located on the georgia dmv website.  I checked into it at one time...closest place for me was a shop up in athens.  Good luck and make sure you get it checked out before you buy.  I've seen cars that look good on the top, but don't drive straight.


IIRC, the shop in Athens is Modern Body & Frame on Hwy 72. I know the guy who used to be certified and do the inspections on-site for them. He now runs his own body shop in Elberton, GA.



earl said:


> There is only one place in Ga. that can do the inspection and give you a rebuilt title. A body shop does sound like a good place to start . Thanks.


Here's their website. http://www.modernbodyshop.biz/index.php?id=3829&page=inspection_station It has their contact #'s if you want to call them to get some better answers.

Here's a list of all body shops registered in the state as inspection stations....
http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/motor/salvage/InspectionStations.asp


----------



## earl

Thanks guys.


----------



## GoldDot40

Any updates on this?


----------



## earl

talked to a body shop owner. According to him, You can rebuild up to 8 Vehicles a year. Cars, trucks ,motorcycles , any thing Ga requires a title for . ''They'' are supposed to come to your house to do the inspection that changes a salvage title into a rebuilt title. I am still trying to verify this. I think the company that did the inspections is or was the one that Deal got in trouble for .


----------



## kevozz

Did you read this page:
http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/motor/titles/needed/rebuilt.asp

They can come to you to inspect or you can haul the car to an inspection station.  

When i moved here and brought my rebuilt car from out of state, it took several months for them to come and inspect it.


----------



## georgiaboyzr2

really your supposed to let a liscenced professional do the repair. if you do the repair yourself you better take tons and tons of detailed before and after pictures... otherwise if you just do the "repair" and then go and have it inspected they will turn you away. ive been through this with a buddy of mine who tried to repair a vehicle himself. although he did the repair right, he took no before and after pictures and the 2 inspection places he took it to turned him away. so now he is stuck with a fixed truck he cannot get inspected. they told him the only way they would sign off on it is if he replaced the entire frame and took pictures.


----------



## earl

Pictures , receipts and do not paint any repairs before the inspection ,


----------



## earl

kevozz said:


> Did you read this page:
> http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/motor/titles/needed/rebuilt.asp
> 
> They can come to you to inspect or you can haul the car to an inspection station.
> 
> When i moved here and brought my rebuilt car from out of state, it took several months for them to come and inspect it.





That's a good place to start . I am looking at motorcycles and haven't been able to tell me much .
Thanks for the link.


----------

